# Surge never worth it



## Brittany Craighead (Jun 8, 2017)

I don’t go chasing surges, and here is a good example of why. I sat in the middle of a hefty surge after my last ride took me in it. Never got a ride. Took 10 minutes for that surge to go away on the app.

If I hadn’t gotten a few surges before I would think it was fake lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Brittany Craighead said:


> I don't go chasing surges, and here is a good example of why. I sat in the middle of a hefty surge after my last ride took me in it. Never got a ride. Took 10 minutes for that surge to go away on the app.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten a few surges before I would think it was fake lol


Yup...welcome to the twilight zone...

Where surges are all in your mind...

Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Brittany Craighead said:


> I don't go chasing surges, and here is a good example of why. I sat in the middle of a hefty surge after my last ride took me in it. Never got a ride. Took 10 minutes for that surge to go away on the app.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten a few surges before I would think it was fake lol


A lot of pax wait till it goes away. Doesn't take long as a lot of new drivers will chase it downi saw a lot of young college kids shivering out in the cold last winter in front of night club waiting for the 1.2x to disappear


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> A lot of pax wait till it goes away. Doesn't take long as a lot of new drivers will chase it downi saw a lot of young college kids shivering out in the cold last winter in front of night club waiting for the 1.2x to disappear


I use Lyft and Uber...when one surges I shut the other off....same as riders use both apps to see which is cheaper.... lately sometimes I do get surge ride only to have it cancel in a minute or two probably when they found a non surge ride on the other app...now I race to get there and hit arrived so they can't cancel...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

joebo1963 said:


> I use Lyft and Uber...when one surges I shut the other off....same as riders use both apps to see which is cheaper.... lately sometimes I do get surge ride only to have it cancel in a minute or two probably when they found a non surge ride on the other app...now I race to get there and hit arrived so they can't cancel...


Funny...Butt...it IS like a ticking bomb...

Waiting and rushing...

And hoping the dreaded CANCEL....

Doesn't appear just before we arrive...

And the rates are now a pittance...

Compared to what the were...

When I started...

I'm thinking Uber has won...

The RACE TO THE BOTTOM...

congratulations Uber...NOT!!!

Rakos


----------

